# No need to glue pvc to washer box ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Removed a washer box, house is maybe 20 years old. Pvc fell out of the box without pulling. Primer was used on the pipe, but not on the box. Never a leak since the WM hose goes into the pipe.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't prime a ftg here and there, you wouldn't believe how much money you can save in buying primer. It's all about the bottom end.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumber11928 said:


> Don't prime a ftg here and there, you wouldn't believe how much money you can save in buying primer. It's all about the bottom end.


Save $ in time too. Probably a few seconds each fitting skipped. That all adds up.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just use 1 step glue


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What are washing machine outlet boxes made of? 

Polypropylene?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

When I saw this on the main screen, all I could see was "no need to glue pvc to".

For some reason I knew what the rest of the sentence was.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I was with out HVAC guy installing a rooftop unit.. At the very end I had to glue a small trap for the condensate. The HVAC guy tells me don't worry about glueing it, they aren't that important anyways... While he wasn't looking I threw some glue in lol


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ace4548 said:


> I was with out HVAC guy installing a rooftop unit.. At the very end I had to glue a small trap for the condensate. The HVAC guy tells me don't worry about glueing it, they aren't that important anyways... While he wasn't looking I threw some glue in lol


Here they want them in copper, the inspectors relaxed a little on that code when tweakers kept stealing it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> I was with out HVAC guy installing a rooftop unit.. At the very end I had to glue a small trap for the condensate. The HVAC guy tells me don't worry about glueing it, they aren't that important anyways... While he wasn't looking I threw some glue in lol


Yeah, common problem with the condensate line not being glued. When I did a/c service, I had a little air ram deal to clear the line, just a co2 cartridge in a holder. Had a few blow apart in the walls, that's fun.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Just use 1 step glue


How about one step primer? No need for glue ... these guys were innovators.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

chonkie said:


> When I did a/c service, I had a little air ram deal to clear the line, just a co2 cartridge in a holder.



Found it at the bottom of my tool box today. Migrated there after years of non use.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Found it at the bottom of my tool box today. Migrated there after years of non use.


Gallo gun.... work really good on condensation drain line.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Gallo gun.... work really good on condensation drain line.


Thanks, I never knew the name of it, guys i worked with called it the drain gun. Is Gallo the brand or the generic term? There are no brand markings on mine.

Worked great when the line was glued. I had two different times where it blew apart in the attic, no real big deal. Once was in the wall behind the lav. Once was in the wall behind the unit in the middle of the house.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I got 2 of those, one it's around 3 years old and the second one it's brand new (purchased last year). I'm usually use my nitrogen tank to flush condensation lines but sometimes is better to use the little one.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What pressure are you setting your regulator at when using nitrogen? I always wondered what the Gallo gun was putting out.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> What pressure are you setting your regulator at when using nitrogen? I always wondered what the Gallo gun was putting out.


Depends where and what I'm doing because I use nitrogen tank sometimes for leak detection too. About the gallo gun, this is what they said.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, didn't expect it to be 800psi from the gallo gun. Guess you can keep your regulator at 300psi for leak testing and for clearing drains.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Fyi, i wasn't talking about testing h20 lines at 300psi, i was talking about a/c line sets, although i honestly don't remember the pressure we tested at since I was always the person inside changing the air handler while the other guy was outside changing the condenser. He always pressured it up while I was doing the wiring.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> What are washing machine outlet boxes made of? Polypropylene?


I think they are abs


----------

